# Airplane museum trip!



## Maglar (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello all, hope everyone has been doing well. I went on a trip to Fantasy of Flight which is about an hour and a half away from me in early January as a christmas gift from my girlfriend. This place was amazing and I have omitted many pictures to keep it fresh and interesting.

To break down the place, they renovate aircraft and make them flyable. Any aircraft seen on the display floor can and does fly as the oil pans are indicators of this. It was hard for me to digest this fact, but at the same time it was jaw dropping. They have their main building which has the huge display floor, a make shift aircraft carrier deck, and a B-17 walk through display. Across the yard they had another warehouse that was unaccessible but I made out a b-24 liberator, p-61 widow, mustang, and a few others. They also provide a trolley that takes you across the street to multiple storage lockers where they just have guts and fuselages waiting to be renovated. I believe one guy does it but this place was a modelers dream and the B-29 was by far my favorite of the day. Apparently anything that is donated or bought collects up and overtime they slowly but surely bring more and more renovated aircraft to the display floor. Also, every 5 years every employee can choose any aircraft of their desire to get a personalized flight in it by one of their pilots. The one shown flying is what was selected for that employee on the day I visited.

Enjoy the pictures, and i'll leave the identifying of some things up to you but I will most likely be able to answer it if it is asked. Cheers


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 10, 2013)

Great pictures! Thank your girl for giving you the trip, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 10, 2013)

That is definitely on the bucket list. Great photos Maglar and could one of the Australian mob explain the Genairco?

Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 10, 2013)

Excellent shots and GREAT material Maglar!!!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 10, 2013)

Some real treasures there.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2013)

Great stuff Mags.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2013)

Good shots!


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 10, 2013)

I think that B26 was restored at Chino and flown back to Florida.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 11, 2013)

Nirvana! Love the collection of Blimp gondolas. Wonder what Kermit's gonna do with then?


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2013)

Corey, top series of shots there mate, thanks for the tour!


----------



## ian lanc (Mar 28, 2013)

These pictures are just great and thanks for sharing.

What floats my boat is seeing aircraft that are in bits and have not been touched for 70 odd years.


----------

